# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Nachbehandlung nach radikaler Prostata-OP

## hannah

Wer kennt einen guten Urologen und einen guten Physiotherapeuten im Raum Frankfurt/ Main? 

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen 5-6 Wochen nach der OP bzgl. Inkontinenz und Erektionsstörungen? 

Die OP verlief gut bei mir (T2), keine Metastasen, es konnte nervschonend operiert werden, es wurde bei der pathologischen Untersuchung ein microfokales Wachstum an den Perineuralscheiden entdeckt - da liegt im Moment meine größte Angst...

Brauche immer noch zwischen 2 und 4 Vorlagen am Tag. Hat jemand Tipps für die Nachbehandlung? 3-wöchige Reha habe ich schon hinter mir.

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich weiß nicht, wo du zur AHB warst. Hier im Forum wird das Kontingenztraining der Wildetal-Klinik in Bad Wildungen sehr gelobt. Ich selbst war dort und habe am Kontingenztraining teilgenommen. Ich kann weder etwas Positives noch etwas Negatives dazu sagen, denn habe keinen Vergleich und bin einfach dicht, wobei ich letzteres nicht dem Kontingenztraining zuschreibe. In Bad Wildungen wird den Männern gesagt, es könne schon 6-8Monate dauern bis die Kontinez wieder hergestellt ist. Das Trainingsprogramm bekommt *Mann* mit nach Hause.

Es gibt von dem dortigen Chefarzt und seinem Physiotherapeuten ein Buch zu diesem Thema: 

Die Harninkontinenz beim Mann
von Wolfgang Ide, Dr. Winfried Vahlensieck
ISBN: 3790508721
125 Seiten, 22,- im Buchhandel


Abstract:

Die Inkontinenz beim Mann ist dabei, ihren viele Jahre bestehenden Tabu-Charakter abzulegen und so wie auch die der Frau als weit verbreitete und behandelbare Krankheit ins allgemeine Bewusstsein zu treten (die Gesellschaft für Inkontinenzhilfe rechnet bis zum Jahr 2010 mit ca. 600.000 Patienten). Nach Prostata-Operationen und bei verschiedenen neurologischen Erkrankungen sind viele Männer betroffen. Die Therapie muss allerdings die anatomischen Unterschiede sowie die unterschiedlichen Entstehungsmechanismen der Inkontinenz beim Mann berücksichtigen und kann nicht einfach Behandlungskonzepte der weiblichen Inkontinenz übernehmen. 

Die Autoren geben hier auf dem neuesten Stand der Wissenschaft eine gut nachvollziehbare Einführung in anatomische und pathophysiologische Grundlagen sowie in die medikamentöse und operative Therapie. Das darauf aufbauende physiotherapeutische Therapiekonzept beruht auf Erfahrungen mit zahlreichen Patienten in einer Rehaklinik. Es umfasst konkrete Übungen für Patienten nach Operationen und auch für andere Inkontinenz-Ursachen und für Patienten, bei denen die Schmerzsymptomatik im Vordergrund steht. Dabei werden Wahrnehmungsübungen, sensomotorische Übungen, Krafttraining und Übungen der Aktivitäten des täglichen Lebens im Sinne einer ganzheitlich ansetzenden Behandlung ergänzt durch Akupressur und manuelle Therapie und auch durch spezielle Behandlungsprogramme mit dem Biofeedback-Gerät. 

Das Buch unterstützt die Therapeuten bei der Beantwortung häufig gestellter Fragen von seiten der Patienten und kann durchaus auch von Patienten, die sich eingehender informieren möchten, genutzt werden. Zielgruppen: Physiotherapeuten, Ärzte (besonders Urologen), Pflegepersonal, Patienten.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg!
Gruß Winfried

----------


## GüntherS

Da du auch Erektionsstörungen angesprochen hast, hier ein paar Bemerkungen dazu:

Werden bei einer Operation im kleinen Becken (z.B. Prostatektomie) die für  die Erektion verantwortlichen Nerven beschädigt, so kann es durchaus sein, dass  sich die Nerven innerhalb der nächsten 18 Monate wieder regenerieren. Deshalb  hat man sich früher bei einer durch eine Prostatektomie hervorgerufenen ED erst  einmal passiv verhalten und abgewartet. Heute wird das anders gesehen. Wenn der  Penis lange nicht benutzt wird, kommt es wegen der im schlaffen Zustand  unzureichenden Durchblutung und der  fehlenden Schwellkörperaktivitäten zu  einem Um- und Abbau (Atrophie) des Schwellkörpergewebes. So  veränderte Schwellkörper können keine  befriedigende Erektion mehr bewirken. Durch die verminderte Elastizität wird der  Blutabfluss aus dem Penis nicht ausreichend verhindert, es kommt zu einem  sogenannten "venösen Leck" (Fachbegriff: veno-okklusive Dysfunktion). Deshalb  ist es wichtig, möglichst bald nach der Operation wieder für regelmäßige  Erektionen zu sorgen. Dazu kann man nach der Op mit einem entsprechenden Gerät  (Rigiscan®) feststellen, ob nächtliche Erektionen wenigstens noch ansatzweise  vorhanden sind. Ist dies der Fall, so erhält der Patient regelmäßig (meist  täglich) einen niedrig dosierten PDE-5-Hemmer (Cialis, Levitra, Viagra),  andernfalls 3mal wöchentlich SKAT. Diese Behandlung wird über mindestens 3  Monate durchgeführt. Leider ist diese neue Erkenntnis noch wenig bekannt und  wird daher längst nicht bei allen Patienten angewandt.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Günther,
wer übernimmt denn die Kosten für diese Therapie. 

3mal Skat sind ca 30 /woche zusätzlich PDE 5 Hemmer täglich 5x10-5  (Dosierung)

Also ca 50-80 / Woche. 

Das sollte einem dies dann schon wert sein. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich kenne Kliniken, die es fertig bringen, ihren Patienten die ersten Packungen der Medikamente auf Kassenkosten zu verschaffen. Aber spätestens wenn man wieder bei seinem niedergelassenen Urologen ist, hat man keine Chance auf Kostenübernahme (durch die GKV). Dann muss man selbst zahlen.

Die Kosten sind allerdings nicht so hoch, wie du angegeben hast. Man nimmt z.B. täglich Viagra und Co. _oder_ 3 mal wöchentlich SKAT. Bei den Tabletten lässt man sich immer die höchste Dosis verschreiben und teilt dannn die Tabletten. Bei der täglichen Einnahme von 25mg Viagra (12 Tabletten 100 mg kosten 150,00 Euro) kostet das rund 22 Euro pro Woche. Bei SKAT ist es allerdings deutlich teurer, da ist man tatsächlich mit rund 50 Euro pro Woche dabei.

----------


## leonardo

hallo Hannah

Im Sankt Katharinen Krankenhaus  Ffm gibt Frau Sill hervorragende Kurse
für Kontinezprobleme ,falls noch erforderlich. Tel. 06181 441420

Gruß Leonardo

----------


## Horst_S

> Da du auch Erektionsstörungen angesprochen hast, hier ein paar Bemerkungen dazu:
> 
> Werden bei einer Operation im kleinen Becken (z.B. Prostatektomie) die für die Erektion verantwortlichen Nerven beschädigt, so kann es durchaus sein, dass sich die Nerven innerhalb der nächsten 18 Monate wieder regenerieren. Deshalb hat man sich früher bei einer durch eine Prostatektomie hervorgerufenen ED erst einmal passiv verhalten und abgewartet. Heute wird das anders gesehen. Wenn der Penis lange nicht benutzt wird, kommt es wegen der im schlaffen Zustand unzureichenden Durchblutung und der fehlenden Schwellkörperaktivitäten zu einem Um- und Abbau (Atrophie) des Schwellkörpergewebes. So veränderte Schwellkörper können keine befriedigende Erektion mehr bewirken. Durch die verminderte Elastizität wird der Blutabfluss aus dem Penis nicht ausreichend verhindert, es kommt zu einem sogenannten "venösen Leck" (Fachbegriff: veno-okklusive Dysfunktion). Deshalb ist es wichtig, möglichst bald nach der Operation wieder für regelmäßige Erektionen zu sorgen. Dazu kann man nach der Op mit einem entsprechenden Gerät (Rigiscan®) feststellen, ob nächtliche Erektionen wenigstens noch ansatzweise vorhanden sind. Ist dies der Fall, so erhält der Patient regelmäßig (meist täglich) einen niedrig dosierten PDE-5-Hemmer (Cialis, Levitra, Viagra), andernfalls 3mal wöchentlich SKAT. Diese Behandlung wird über mindestens 3 Monate durchgeführt. Leider ist diese neue Erkenntnis noch wenig bekannt und wird daher längst nicht bei allen Patienten angewandt.


Hallo Günther, das ist ja genau mein Problem. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass dies mein operierender Professor nicht weiß. Jedenfalls hörte ich von ihm noch in der REHA irgendetwas davon. Haben die alle geschlafen? Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie ich reagiert hätte, wenn ich kurz nach der OP andere Sorgen um Krebs und Überleben hatte und man wäre mir mit solchen Texten auf den Leib gerückt. Viele Grüße von Horst

----------


## richi_m1

Hallo Hannah,

also, die Frage nach der Potenz ist fünf, sechs Wochen nach einer OP noch zu früh gestellt. Selbst wenn Du nervenschonend behandelt wurdest, können die Nerven durch die Operation durchaus "gereizt" oder man kann auch sagen "beleidigt" sein. Das heißt, dass sie aktuell durchaus noch ihren Dienst verweigern können. Du solltest es aber immer wieder probieren, eine Erektion zu bekommen, ruhig auch mit diversen Hilfsmitteln wie Tablette, Spritze oder dergleichen - obwohl das mit der Spritze, die in den Penis injiziert wird, echt gewöhnungsbedürftig ist ;-) Auf alle Fälle ist es wichtig, dass Du "im Training" bleibst, da sonst das "System", das für eine Erektion verantwortlich ist, verkümmert. Ich habe dazu neulich ein interessantes Interview mit einem Urologie-Prof. aus Datteln gelesen (http://www.rheinruhrmed.de/interview...z_heimbach.php). Der sagt zum Beispiel auch, dass das Thema Potenz in der Gesellschaft insgesamt viel zu hoch gekocht wird - und die Realtiät oft eine ganz andere ist. Gut, das wird für Dich jetzt kein Trost sein, aber immerhin redet der Arzt in dem Interview auch davon, wie wahrscheinlich die Potenz erhalten bleibt, wenn tatsächlich nervenschonend operiert wurde.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo richi_m1,

bei genauerem Hinsehen hättest Du bemerken müssen, dass Hannahs Anfrage vier Jahre alt ist, und dass Hannah kein registrierter Forumsteilnehmer mehr ist ("Gast").

Ralf

----------

